# Installed update for Windows 10 now SRS error message



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi 
I installed an update for Windows 10 and now I get an error message Unable to find a compatible SRS audio device. Appreciate help resolving issue. Thanks

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU P6100 @ 2.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2924 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1238 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 278 GB (204 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K52F
Antivirus: Trend Micro Internet Security, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a 7 - 8 years old *ASUS K52F* laptop which came with Windows 7.

Its *Support - Driver & Utility - Driver & Tools* section does not list drivers for Windows 10.
That means it was never tested for Windows 10, so no Windows 10 drivers were provided for it.

It appears to have a Conexant high definition audio device.
Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Sound Video And Game Controllers* heading.
What's the exact name of the audio device listed there?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Windows 10 can have issues in some computers that have a third-party antivirus app installed.
Your log indicates you have Trend Micro installed instead of using Windows 10's built-in antivirus app.

Type *winver* in the search box in the taskbar, then press the Enter key.
A small window will appear.
What's the exact "Version" and "OS Build" listed there?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## sportsmom2x2 (Sep 3, 2007)

I unistalled Trend Micro


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, go to search and type, command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open. Copy all the below cmd then right click anywhere in the cmd window and select "paste", the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

wmic sounddev get Caption, DeviceID, PNPDeviceID, Manufacturer, status /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0

Please copy paste the notepad output here.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Double-click the *High Definition Audio Device* entry to open its properties window.

Does the "General" tab show that device as working properly?

Click the "Driver" tab.
Submit an image of that window.

Click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the top section of the list.
Submit an image of that window.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------

